# Western union photos and related.



## redline1968 (Mar 18, 2015)

Since I found a bike related to the western union I thought I research a little and found some early photos and info the them. If you have some related items please feel free to post and share thanks. From what I've gathered the early clothing colors were blue and later 1920's military green uniforms


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 18, 2015)

Seattle Western Union Messengers 1937


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 18, 2015)

Salt Lake City 1912


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 18, 2015)

1916


----------



## bricycle (Mar 18, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Since I found a bike related to the western union I thought I research a little and found some early photos and info the them. If you have some related items please feel free to post and share thanks. From what I've gathered the early clothing colors were blue and later 1920's military green uniforms




Bottom bike post 1 ...a Lovell Diamond badge??


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 18, 2015)

1914 Birmingham, Alabama "A typical (Western Union) Messenger" Lewis Hines


----------



## wspeid (Mar 18, 2015)

Can you post pictures of your bike?  What is the tie in with Western Union?


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 18, 2015)

The uniform colors appear to be an Olive Drab.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 18, 2015)

How ever the company's "brand" color was blue & white.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm not sure of the origin of this WU bicycle badge?


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2015)

This bike was found in a barn in Wylie, Texas.
The owner bought the property and discovered the bike in an out building.
1940 Schwinn built Henderson outfitted for Western Union Messenger service.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 18, 2015)

Awesome thanks any more? Love it..


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Mar 18, 2015)

*1924 Tall Frame Mead Ranger*

My Ranger is outfitted with Western Union sign. Ready for next delivery


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 18, 2015)

I think this is off of one of the hats


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## fordsnake (Mar 18, 2015)

It's possible Western Union contracted with independent delivery services to increase market dominance?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 18, 2015)

Great pics!
THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------



## vincev (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## barracuda (Mar 18, 2015)

Servi-Cycle:


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 18, 2015)

All kinds of wheels


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 18, 2015)

This photo posted above by Scott is very interesting and taletelling. I noticed the acronym ADT, which triggered a response, "I've heard of that company". That's the security company…right? With a little research, its very revealing their competitive relationship with Western Union. Talk about a dog-eat-dog business, check it out. http://homesecurityexperts.com/adt-history


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 18, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> This bike was found in a barn in Wylie, Texas.
> The owner bought the property and discovered the bike in an out building.
> 1940 Schwinn built Henderson outfitted for Western Union Messinger service.
> 
> ...




Great bike. Aerocycle frame?


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 18, 2015)

More


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Great bike. Aerocycle frame?




 Thanks,
 The frame is actually the same as the 1936 Motorbike minus the middle bar. It's odd because the last mention of this type of frame in the catalogs was for the 1937 model BA 47. The serial number on this frame dates it to 1940 and the crank is dated 1940, all of the components are 1940 issue.
The fenders are Wald 5 sided Colonials which were spec'd on the top of the line Dayton models in 1940/41, but were sold as an after market chrome option. It is unusual to see these fenders on a Schwinn branded bike, but my guess is, that the original owner wanted his bike to stand out from the crowd and be more identifiable in the case of theft. The bike is also fitted with a Cyclelock fork which would have come in handy for those quick in and out Telegram deliveries.
 The handlebars were designed by the Torrington company for use in messenger service. The purpose of the gullwing shape was to prevent parcels from sliding side to side when strapped to the handlebar.
 At the time of their design, the Western Union Company was based out of Dallas, Texas. Hence the name Torrington Dallas Bar.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 18, 2015)

I love those handlebars…check out the flip bars on the left side.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2015)

Are these stems flipped back??


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2015)

There definitely seemed to be a preference for narrow low slung bars. Speed, agility and being able to squeeze down a crowded street or sidewalk.
 I dont know how to paste a website, but this one had an interesting connection to Clyde Barrow of Bonnie and Clyde fame working as a bicycle messenger for Western Union in Dallas, Texas.

             bikefriendlyoc.org            

            Dallas earliest bike messengers


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 18, 2015)

Another one


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 18, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> There definitely seemed to be a preference for narrow low slung bars. Speed, agility and being able to squeeze down a crowded street or sidewalk.
> I dont know how to paste a website, but this one had an interesting connection to Clyde Barrow of Bonnie and Clyde fame working as a bicycle messenger for Western Union in Dallas, Texas.
> 
> bikefriendlyoc.org
> ...



Here is  Clyde barrow and some other photos


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 19, 2015)

=========


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 19, 2015)

*
"...Messenger boy in the heart of the Reservation delivering messages in prostitution areas.
Business beginning at mid-day. I saw  messenger boys for drug stores from 15 years upward. 
Some still younger told me that they go there. This was in spite of a strong agitation being waged
to close up the resorts." 
Lewis Wickes Hine ~ 
(1874-1940)  
 Library of Congress
*


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 19, 2015)

*Western Union: 1909 
*
March 8, 1909. New Haven, Connecticut. "Telegraph messenger boys. They work until 11 p.m."
Lewis Wickes Hine


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 19, 2015)

Danville, Virginia. June 1911



"The smallest boy, Western Union No.5 is only ten years old and is working as an extra.
He said he was going to be laid off as the manager told him he was too young, but an
older messenger told me the reason was that the other boys were having him put off 
because he was cutting into their earnings."
  Lewis Wickes Hine.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 19, 2015)

=======


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 19, 2015)

have you guys looked closely at this Merc? it's quite the bike, look at all of the really rare deluxe features.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 19, 2015)

========


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 19, 2015)

Does anyone remake the signs?


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Mar 19, 2015)

*Fisk Tire Ad with WU Bike Rider circa 1939*

This Fisk Tire ad (copy) was provided to me by a fellow bike enthusiast back in the 1980's who was replicating the Schwinn Motorbike in the photo. He wanted me to make a sign like the original Western Union riders had. At the time without ebay it was next to impossible to locate one of the original porcelain signs that were displayed on the delivery bikes.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 19, 2015)

Super cool testimonial.
Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 19, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Super cool testimonial.
> Thanks for posting that.



I want that bike!


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 20, 2015)

*1918*

*​*========


----------



## alexander55 (Sep 26, 2021)

Just found this thread tonight.  Thanks for all the history and the photos.  Awesome archive.


----------

